# Exactly what is "Busy Work"?



## Goldendragon7 (May 2, 2004)

I have heard this term used by some and don't understand exactly what it is.  It is used in reference (at times to some Ed Parker Material) and want to know what is the meaning/s behind such a term by these folks.

 :asian:


----------



## rschoon (May 2, 2004)

My idea of busy work is anything that a person does without a training or learning attitude.  It can be in any system.  I know that I have hit those famous flat spots in my training where i would be thinking of things other than what we were working on therefore i was not improving as I should in some way, shape or fashion.  That is my personal definition.

As a sidenote: I now dump all the daily "stuff" off to the side of the mat when I bow into class and focus as I should.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (May 2, 2004)

Mr. Conaster:

I think the term is meant to imply that there are exercises that one can engage in that do not represent an investment in learning, conditioning, practice, etc.; that fail to yield a reward that matches the resource depletion associated with the proposed benefit.

I.e., one might say SF1 is busy work, since it doesn't teach anything that can't or hasn't been covered in some other aspect of training. The argument would state that stepping back into a neutral bow with an accompanying block occurs in many of the SDF techs, as well as sparring and coordination drills.  Ergo, doing it again constitutes an exercise in unecessary repetition. Busy-work.

Recently I have seen the phrase used in association with the coordination sets and finger-set. What seems, in my mind, to have been left out of consideration of this perspective is the concepts of learning styles, as well as programmatic muscle memory. 

Learning styles theory in communication, learning & memory, & cognitive psych roughly states that material is best learned if elaborated on from multiple perspectives, and in multiple modalities. Muscle memory theory (neural set pattern programming) suggests that, the more you do a thing, the more entrenched in your body and mind it becomes, increasing the likelihood of improved performance of the material at some future point. Literally, brain cells not associated with the data stream being programmed into the neural system reduce the number of connections to surrounding neurons, whereas neurons associated with the data stream will develop more physical connections with surrounding, similarly related cells.

From either of these perspectives, additional forms or sets could not constitute busy-work, as they would be interpreted as 1) different approaches to the same material, enhancing the number of exposures and opportunities to understand the content in depth, from multiple layers, and 2) a higher number of repetitions of similar movement patterns, increasing the state of the information being hardwired into the neurology of the brain and autonomic nervous system.

Busy-work might be a real thing in a kenpo school if the associated activities had nothing to do with kenpo, and managed to demonstrate no identifiable relation to the application of kenpo concepts.  I.e., making collages of construction paper about summer vacation in the adult black belt class, just so the instructor could avoid engaging in meaningful interaction with the class.

The opposite end of the spectrum seems to represent a mindset similar to the militant dogmatic minds of religious zealots.  "Parker taught it; I learned it; and it's as good as God's gospel truth", even if the actual thing has nothing to do with anything valuable.  I.e., Mr. Parker wiped his mouth with his right/left hand, so I will too, because I'm sure he had a diefic reason.

I hope this helps,

Dr. Dave


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 2, 2004)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> Mr. Conatser:
> I think the term is meant to imply that there are exercises that one can engage in that do not represent an investment in learning, conditioning, practice, etc.; that fail to yield a reward that matches the resource depletion associated with the proposed benefit.



That would be my take as well..... I find value in "drills" or "exercises" (sometimes called forms, sets or self defense techniques) that are part of the standard Ed Parker curriculum.



			
				Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> I.e., one might say SF1 is busy work, since it doesn't teach anything that can't or hasn't been covered in some other aspect of training. The argument would state that stepping back into a neutral bow with an accompanying block occurs in many of the SDF techs, as well as sparring and coordination drills.  Ergo, doing it again constitutes an exercise in unnecessary repetition. Busy-work.



This must be a possibility, but it would go against most martial arts systems and logic.



			
				Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> Recently I have seen the phrase used in association with the coordination sets and finger-set. What seems, in my mind, to have been left out of consideration of this perspective is the concepts of learning styles, as well as programmatic muscle memory.



Yep



			
				Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> Learning styles theory in communication, learning & memory, & cognitive psych roughly states that material is best learned if elaborated on from multiple perspectives, and in multiple modalities. Muscle memory theory (neural set pattern programming) suggests that, *the more you do a thing, the more entrenched in your body and mind it becomes, increasing the likelihood of improved performance of the material* at some future point. Literally, brain cells not associated with the data stream being programmed into the neural system reduce the number of connections to surrounding neurons, whereas neurons associated with the data stream will develop more physical connections with surrounding, similarly related cells.
> 
> From either of these perspectives, additional forms or sets could not constitute *busy-work*, as they would be interpreted as 1) different approaches to the same material, enhancing the number of exposures and opportunities to understand the content in depth, from multiple layers, and 2) a higher number of repetitions of similar movement patterns, increasing the state of the information being hardwired into the neurology of the brain and autonomic nervous system.



I'm with you!!



			
				Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> *Busy-work* *might* be a real thing in a kenpo school *if the associated activities had nothing to do with kenpo*, and managed to demonstrate no identifiable relation to the application of kenpo concepts.  I.e., making collages of construction paper about summer vacation in the adult black belt class, just so the instructor could avoid engaging in meaningful interaction with the class.



Agreed !!



			
				Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> The opposite end of the spectrum seems to represent a mindset similar to the militant dogmatic minds of religious zealots.  "Parker taught it; I learned it; and it's as good as God's gospel truth", even if the actual thing has nothing to do with anything valuable.  I.e., Mr. Parker wiped his mouth with his right/left hand, so I will too, because I'm sure he had a deific reason.
> Dr. Dave



Yep, I have crossed the paths of these individuals as well, the just do as I say routine without any explanation of "whys".

Another consideration is the fact that certain individuals may have not been contacted by Mr. Parker personally for their "approval" about some of this "new material" and thus today invalidate it as useless or "busy work".  Hmmmm just a thought. :idunno: 

Thanks!

 :asian:


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (May 3, 2004)

Ayup.


----------



## Bill Lear (May 3, 2004)

The people that dismiss our Sets and Extensions as simple "Busy work" or "Filler" are missing out, period. If learning and practicing busy work and filler makes me a better Kenpoist, then bring it on! Busy is where I wanna be! I think that we as Kenpoists need to get off of our fat behinds, and stop making excuses to not practice and explore our limitations.

:asian:


----------



## MJS (May 4, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> I have heard this term used by some and don't understand exactly what it is.  It is used in reference (at times to some Ed Parker Material) and want to know what is the meaning/s behind such a term by these folks.
> 
> :asian:



Obviously, some people look at the many different things contained in an art, such as the extensions, and feel that they are useless, when in fact, they are very important.  They seem set on thinking that there is only 1 way to do things, rather than looking at the whole picture and see that there are many different ways.  For example, take the self defense techs.  Someone obviously looked at the extensions and thought that they were useless, because the original tech, in its pure form would be good enough.  Rather than look at the 'what if' or as DKL would say, the 'even if', they dismiss the exts. as busy work.

Mike


----------



## c2kenpo (May 4, 2004)

I too keep hearing about "busy work" and have to agree with everyone here. 
Kembudo nailed it on the head about how some think SF1  /Coordination / Finger etc etc is "busy work". You are simply put correct in your statement sir.

My answer is simply you can not learn all the lessons that those teach individually by themselves by starting to learn say Long 3 from the beggining. 
Give a student the "Growth formula" Short One etc...Up to say Short 2
and teach a student techniques from he lets say purple belt group 8 of them to be fair.

Compare notes on the principles of motion. Obvious answer.
Martial Arts is much like the building blocks of arithmetic. You cannot possibly hope to comprehed the intracasies(sp?) of Calculus with out simple basic 2+2 math. Even tho yes Calculus does use your basic arithmetic it is the formulae that we miss in the lessons that preceeded it.

David Gunzburg


----------



## Cruentus (May 4, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> I have heard this term used by some and don't understand exactly what it is.  It is used in reference (at times to some Ed Parker Material) and want to know what is the meaning/s behind such a term by these folks.
> 
> :asian:



Sorry...not a Kenpo guy here, but I think the term applies all Martial Arts.

To me, Busy Work is when people aren't taking responsability for their own learning. They are just going through motions, and not trying to really understand it, or how it could work for them. So...they complain or critique and say, "That's just busy work." 

I am proud to say that I have never said that in my entire martial arts career.

 :asian:


----------



## rschoon (May 9, 2004)

To me, Busy Work is when people aren't taking responsability for their own learning. They are just going through motions, and not trying to really understand it, or how it could work for them. So...they complain or critique and say, "That's just busy work." 

I am proud to say that I have never said that in my entire martial arts career.



AMEN!!!


----------



## Nightingale (May 10, 2004)

I'd say busy work is stuff done in the studio that takes up time that could be used for kenpo.  Forms and sets and basics are KENPO, not busy work.  Busy work is the stuff that can and should be done elsewhere.

For example:  I don't need to do 50 push-ups and 50 sit-ups and 50 jumping-jacks in class.  I go to the gym and have a personal trainer that I go to when I want to do stuff like that.  I'd rather kenpo time be used for kenpo.  I don't like going to an hour long class and spend 30 minutes doing exercises, leaving only 30 minutes for kenpo.  Warming up: great! a necessity... beyond that, I wish people would go to the gym to do their exercises, or do them at home.  If they don't, it's their problem, because it's each individual's responsibility to be in shape.  Kenpo class should be kenpo time.


----------



## pete (May 10, 2004)

People must balance two valuable commodities in their commitment to martial arts training: Time and Money, in return for one: let's just call that their "Needs".  When there is a perceived imbalance, Needs are not being met, therefore Time and/or Money is being wasted.  Needs may be long and short term, and maybe as simple as the need to excel, or as complex as the entirety of martial arts themselves.

The busy work label can be assigned to an activity thought to be wasting Time, therefore, wasting Money, and not leading to the satisfaction of one's Needs.  All very subjective.

So, while one's busy work may be working on forms and sets, another's may be learning self defense techniques from the opposite side.  Others may feel callistenics are wasting Kenpo time, while others may not be getting the workout they require for health related Needs.  Extensions, Sparring, Basics, and so on... are all someone's busy work.

Discuss your Needs with your instructor, and if he's worth his salt, he'll help you to apply the Busy Work towards your Needs, for you to continue investing your Time and Money...

pete.


----------



## Doc (May 10, 2004)

MJS said:
			
		

> Someone obviously looked at the extensions and thought that they were useless, ... ... they dismiss the exts. as busy work.
> Mike


Well that is the view, (as well as others) of Richard "Huk" Planas, so ...


----------



## Doc (May 10, 2004)

Nightingale said:
			
		

> I'd say busy work is stuff done in the studio that takes up time that could be used for kenpo. ...  Busy work is the stuff that can and should be done elsewhere.
> 
> I don't need to do 50 push-ups and 50 sit-ups and 50 jumping-jacks in class.  I go to the gym and have a personal trainer that I go to when I want to do stuff like that.  I'd rather kenpo time be used for kenpo.  I don't like going to an hour long class and spend 30 minutes doing exercises, leaving only 30 minutes for kenpo.  ... I wish people would go to the gym to do their exercises, or do them at home. ... Kenpo class should be kenpo time.


Amen


----------



## c2kenpo (May 10, 2004)

Nightingale said:
			
		

> I'd say busy work is stuff done in the studio that takes up time that could be used for kenpo.  Forms and sets and basics are KENPO, not busy work.  Busy work is the stuff that can and should be done elsewhere.
> 
> For example:  I don't need to do 50 push-ups and 50 sit-ups and 50 jumping-jacks in class.  I go to the gym and have a personal trainer that I go to when I want to do stuff like that.  I'd rather kenpo time be used for kenpo.  I don't like going to an hour long class and spend 30 minutes doing exercises, leaving only 30 minutes for kenpo.  Warming up: great! a necessity... beyond that, I wish people would go to the gym to do their exercises, or do them at home.  If they don't, it's their problem, because it's each individual's responsibility to be in shape.  Kenpo class should be kenpo time.



Nuff' Said.

David Gunzburg


----------

